# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Kenya et 7 autres chiens,en refuge depuis 2 à 4 ans vont être euthanasiés(02)

## archeduvaldesambre

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Chiens
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 SOS RECU:
DANS 2 JOURS KENYA SA SOEUR ET 7 AUTRES CHIENS SERONT EUTHANASIES. CELA FAIT 2 ANS ET 4 ANS QUE CES ANIMAUX SONT AU REFUGE ET PERSONNE NE LES VEUT.

je n'ai pas d'autres renseignements sur les chiens;
Dès que possible ,je complète

Possibilité de joindre le refuge demain

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Bonsoir à tous nos amis, suite à un manque de place c'est avec beaucoup de tristesse que j'ai appris que nous étions dans l'obligation de nous séparer de certains de nos loulous (7) la semaine prochaine. Je fais donc appel à vous afin que nous puissions en sauver le plus possible. Ils sont tous adorables et ne mérite pas leur sort. Partager un maximum SVP. D'avance merci.
Tel: o3 23 98 64 26

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Brutus, croisé Berger né en oct 2008, est arrivé dans son box en aout 2009 !!! et oui, il avait 10 mois. il est donc là depuis bientôt 4 ans, il n'a malheureusement jamais accroché le regard d'un adoptant, un vrai régal de douceur et d'amour, rien à dire sur ce magnifique loulou qui mérite de vivre autre chose que ca !

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Junior, croisé Labrador / Beauceron né en 2006

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Monsieur PEUREUX pourrait être son surnom, ce chien croisé beauceron a été trouvé, non réclamé, il a environ 3 ans. Il est très gentil, en dehors de ses craintes lors d'un premier contact avec l'homme. Il est arrivé en juin 2011.

----------


## magali.mouriere

avez vous un site pour qu on puisse voir quels sont  les chiens car on e n  voit  que 2 sur 7 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

avez vous un site pour qu on puisse voir quels sont  les chiens car on e n  voit  que 2 sur 7 ?

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

on en voit 3 Je diffuse pour une SPA ,pas pour mon refuge.Les autres photos devraient arriver .Je ne les ai pas encore eues.

----------


## magali.mouriere

ah ok pardon je pensais que c etait de votre refuge

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ah oui tout a l heure le beauceron n'apparaissait autant pour moi !!!

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

Est ce qu'une bannière "urgence" a été demandée pour les loulous ? on peut diffuser sur fb ou non?

----------


## saïma

Vous avez essayé les asso spécialisées dans certaines races comme beaucerons in Need par exemple ??

Vous pourriez éventuellement contacté le refuge de Hermeray qui prend souvent des chiens du refuge d'Albi ou de Bretagne ??

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous avez essayé les asso spécialisées dans certaines races comme beaucerons in Need par exemple ??

Vous pourriez éventuellement contacté le refuge de Hermeray qui prend souvent des chiens du refuge d'Albi ou de Bretagne ??

----------


## CLMA

Bonsoir, est-ce que la diffusion sur Facebook est autorisée ? N'est-il pas possible d'obtenir un délai ?

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Diffusion autorisée:et prise de contact si vous le pouvez avec d'autres refuges.Je lance le SOS mais je ne suis pas sur place.
pas de délai possible:trop d'entrées et nombre dans les box déjà largement dépassé:urgence ....
Pour tout renseignement,contactez le refuge au o3 23 98 64 26

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bannière d'urgence si vous le pouvez ,merci pour ce refuge de l'Aines
dernier délai demain

----------


## magali.mouriere

demain ????? pfff c'est short !! je mets sur ma page

----------


## saïma

j'ai envoyé des mails aux SPA de Hermeray et de Plaisir !

----------


## Daysie433

serait-il possible de préciser les ententes de ces chiens en danger ??

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'ai fait au mieux



```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/kenya-7-autres-chiens-refuge-depuis-2-4-ans-vont-etre-euthanasies-02-a-89083/][img]http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3685/8851587741_8e2495e968_o.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## cassie60

Je viens de recevoir le mail ,
 peut être avec la SPA de COMPIGNE dans le 6O il leur arrive d'accepter des chiens d autres refuges en sauvetage
désolé moi je suis en Attente d'une chienne je suis complète en accueil comme beaucoup 
diffusion sur d'autres forums autorisée?
voir aussi avec SOS ALERTE SUR PARIS i une  ASSO  qui peut être vous aider 0à diffuser sur leur forum

----------


## tatmikina

Mail de masse envoyé

----------


## Morini

Mis un poste sur le forum Vagabond!!
Il faudrait avoir plus de renseignements sur les ententes!  :: 
Frais de sorties ? les chiens sont ils identifiés - vaccinés et stérilisés?  ::

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

> J'ai fait au mieux
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/kenya-7-autres-chiens-refuge-depuis-2-4-ans-vont-etre-euthanasies-02-a-89083/][img]http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3685/8851587741_8e2495e968_o.jpg[/img][/url]
> ```


merçi pour cette banniere Myrie
mais si c'est  bien DEMAIN l'eutha (comme mis en début de post) ne faudrait- il pas le mettre aussi sur la bannière??????

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je ne l'ai pas mis, parce que si un délai est négotié il faudra changer la bannière et je crains malheureusement que si vraiment c'est prévu pour demain on n'aura pas le temps de voir la bannière, il faudrait déjà que tout le monde la prenne en signature et se promène un peu partout sur Resuce. C'est pourquoi j'ai mis urgentissime.

----------


## chrisab80

Si vous avez des vieux, vous pouvez contacter Adeline du Refuge de Filémon à Amiens (80), elle pourra peut être en prendre si elle a de la place. 06.47.40.92.90. Les animaux ne sont pas en box là-bas, ils vivent en meute, donc il faudra qu'il(s) soit(ent) OK chiens et chats.

----------


## KATH38

ptg sur "sauvetages et partages","diffusions urgentes animaux","euthanasies imminentes","fa et adoption"

----------


## lim

Le refuge est dans le 02 ou le Nord ? FA acceptée ? Si oui y a-t'il une asso qui couvrirait ou se serait le refuge ?

----------


## chrisab80

J'ai contacté Adeline, elle me demande plus de renseignements. Est-ce que quelqu'un de ce refuge de l'Aisne peut la contacter avant qu'il ne soit trop tard !!! (cf son numéro de tel plus haut). N'hésitez pas à insister si elle ne décroche pas du 1er coup et laisser un message.

----------


## saïma

> j'ai envoyé des mails aux SPA de Hermeray et de Plaisir !


vous avez des nouvelles ?

----------


## CLMA

J'ai créé un album pour eux, voulez vous le lien ? Je diffuse autant que je peux, mais ne peux rien faire de plus  ::

----------


## tatmikina

C'est aujourd'hui  :Frown:  qqn peut appeler ou envoyer un mail?

----------


## chrisab80

Je viens d'essayer d'appeler, je suis tombée sur la messagerie directement. J'ai laissé un message avec les coordonnées d'Adeline. J'espère qu'il n'est pas trop tard...

----------


## lim

CLMA se serait bien de mettre le lien, merci. Possible d'avoir le nom du refuge et un site ?

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Désolée,je lance le SOS mais pour plus de renseignements sur les chiens,il faut contacter la SPA;Je n'ai pas su venir voir vos questions car plus d'internet ni de fixe depuis hier 10h30 jusque ce matin..........Je vois que les personnes se manifestent ;j'espère qu'on en sauvera.Je ne peux rien faire de plus que cette diffusion,malheureusement et ne suis pas apte à répondre aux questions;je ne connais pas les chiens et suis Dans le Nord ,pas tout près d'eux.

----------


## CLMA

> CLMA se serait bien de mettre le lien, merci. Possible d'avoir le nom du refuge et un site ?


 Voilà le lien de mon album : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9197452&type=3

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Désolée,je lance le SOS mais pour plus de renseignements sur les chiens,il faut contacter la SPA;Je n'ai pas su venir voir vos questions car plus d'internet ni de fixe depuis hier 10h30 jusque ce matin..........Je vois que les personnes se manifestent ;j'espère qu'on en sauvera.Je ne peux rien faire de plus que cette diffusion,malheureusement et ne suis pas apte à répondre aux questions;je ne connais pas les chiens et suis Dans le Nord ,pas tout près d'eux.


 Je comprends, mais avez vous eu des nouvelles depuis ?

----------


## CLMA

J'ai trouvé une association dans le même département, peut-être quelle pourrait en sauver quelques uns ! Voilà le lien de leur site : http://animauxdenfere.jimdo.com/contact/ et celui de leur Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Animauxdenfere

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

merci

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

SVP
Où en est- on aujourd'hui????
Quelqu'un a- t- il contacté le refuge???
Ces pauvres loulous sont ils toujours en vie?????
Quelqu'uns ont -ils trouvé une solution?????
Merçi

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Je n'ai pas d'autres nouvelles que celles d'hier soir:trois sont endormis mais n'oublions pas les autres!!!

----------


## tatmikina

Peut on avoir un descriptif précis de ceux qui n'ont pas été euthanasiés et avoir éventuellement le délai (date? Heure?)

----------


## Young

Diffusion autoriser ou pas ?

----------


## MAMANBOUBOU

oui les diffusions sont autorisées, j'ai diffusé dans les groupes d'urgence animalière sur fb, je vais relancer en notant que 3 ont déjà été euthanasiés  ::

----------


## Young

Diffuser : http://www.aiderlesanimaux.com/t1633...endormis#16156

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Peut on avoir un descriptif précis de ceux qui n'ont pas été euthanasiés et avoir éventuellement le délai (date? Heure?)


Et ententes svp, si possible photos des 5 restants.
Merci, ces infos nous aideront, svp.

----------


## Young

Diffuser sur Vieux os :
http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t1101...rmie-hier#9374

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

> Je n'ai pas d'autres nouvelles que celles d'hier soir:trois sont endormis mais n'oublions pas les autres!!!


Est ce que la SPA est au *courant* des efforts, des recherches opérées sur rescue pour trouver une solution pour ces pauvres loulous???? cela permettrait peut-être d'obtenir un délai????

----------


## pommier63

Je trouve bien regrettable que l'on ai pas accordé pas un peu plus de temps à vivre, a ces bêtes en sachant qu'il y a une forte mobilisation pour tenter de les sauver! 
J'espère que l'on va nous dire qui il reste et nous laisser un peu de temps!!
Merci

----------


## chrisab80

Punaise, c'est pas possible !!! Est-ce qu'ils ont appelé Filémon, si ça se trouve Adeline pouvait prendre les 3... Qu'elle horreur...

----------


## Young

La presidente de l'association "les amis de Lewis" a trouvè quelques places pour quelques chiens.
Voici son message :
"Bonjour,


je suis en contact avec une responsable d'une SPA qui est adhérente aussi aux Amis de Lewis, notre assoc, elle peut avoir un peu de place disponible en ce moment et demande quels sont exactement les chiens qui sont à placer, s'ils sont à jour de vaccins, stérilisés ou non et s'ils peuvent cohabiter à 2 pour certains.


Merci pour votre rapide réponse..."

Je lui Ai demandè de contacter directement Le refuge.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La responsable de la SPA trouvait par l'association les amis des animaux, va contacter Le refuge.
En esperant que ça ne soit pas trop tard pour ce qui reste.

----------


## fginnie

Bonsoir,
sait-on si Brutus est toujours en vie ?
Les pauvres loulous  :Frown:

----------


## chrisab80

J'ai eu Adeline du refuge de Filémon, personne ne l'a contacté... Si quelqu'un les appelle demain (je ne pourrais pas le faire moi même) merci de leur transmettre son n° (06 47 40 92 90) MERCI !!!

----------


## Young

La responsable d'un SPA téléphonera au refuge cette après midi, car elle a de la place pour quelques chiens

----------


## saïma

Pourquoi le post n'est pas dans les morts programmées ??

----------


## CLMA

Une dame veux adopter BRUTUS mais quand elle a téléphoné (avec le numéro indiqué) une personne lui a répondu, c'était bien la spa en possession de ce chien mais elle lui a dit qu'elle n'acceptait pas le covoiturage, ce qui est contraire à l'annonce posté ici "*Covoiturages :* Acceptés" Pour ma part j'envisageais de sauver tous ces chiens mais je sais que c'est très difficile de placer des chiens mais là ça l'est encore plus car il avait un temps vraiment trop court. De plus, si l'annonce n'est pas en ordre ce n'est pas normal et de voir que certains ont déjà été piqué me met hors de moi ! Donc pour la dame qui souhaite adopter BRUTUS je me battrai jusqu'au bout pour ce chien donc vous avez intérêt à ne pas m'annoncer son euthanasie car laisser un chien dans le couloir de la mort sachant qu'une personne veut l'adopter et refuser le covoiturage qui pourrait le sauver est complétement aberrant ! Elle habite dans la Drôme, ce qui représente plus de 700 kilomètres, aller jusqu'à Hirson et elle a un travail qui ne lui permet pas de faire le trajet entier. S'il est sauvé tant mieux, mais si non, je peux vous dire que vous allez entendre parler de moi. La personne qu'elle a eu lui a dit qu'elle était récemment en relation avec une Asso de la Somme pour qu'il reprenne le chien, cette dame est prête à tout pour l'adopter, elle a donné ses coordonnés à la spa. Mais elle me dit que ce sera le parcours du combattant pour adopter BRUTUS.

----------


## Young

Je cite la presidente de l'association les amis de Lewis :
"Si les chiens sont sociables, à jour des vaccins et stérilisés, il y aurait vraiment de la place dans ce refuge qui est vraiment grand, propre et non surchargé !!!

Ce serait tellement bien si ça pouvait marcher...mais ne nous emballons pas...attendons la suite et croisons les doigts ! "

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La responsable de la SPA appelera demain après midi.

----------


## Young

Oui en effet si il y a une adoptante qui se propose mais co voit refuse, c'est pas normal.

----------


## tatmikina

> Pourquoi le post n'est pas dans les morts programmées ??


la date est passée et pas de nouvelles de la part de l'auteur du post

----------


## agnest13

C est la spa dans l aisne ?
personne n habite au plus prés ou connait une association du coin qui peut aller voir sur place ?

----------


## Young

Quelqu'un à l'adresse du refuge ?
En effet si quelqu'un pouvait passer voir.
Car plusieurs personnes se démêlent pour leurs trouver des solutions.

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

> Quelqu'un à l'adresse du refuge ?
> En effet si quelqu'un pouvait passer voir.
> Car plusieurs personnes se démêlent pour leurs trouver des solutions.


le no de tel cité au début du post correspond à ce refuge
*Société Protectrice des Animaux Hirson Thiérache (SPA)*Adresse :
chem Grand Taillis
02500 HIRSON
Téléphone :
03 23 98 64 26

----------


## Mosca

Franchement, ce genre de post on s'en passerait bien...  :Frown: (
J'ai trouvé cette page et je ne vois aucune mention faite de ces chiens ?
https://www.facebook.com/spa.hirsonthierache

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

La SPA reçoit des coups de fils pas toujours très "sympa";Le post est mis pour aider les loulous et pas pour "taper"sur les personnes.De ce fait ,même l'annonce sur facebook a disparu.Pour une adoption en dehors du secteur,il faut être sûr de pouvoir voir ce qui se passe.Et si cela se passe mal :que fait on?Je sais par expérience qu'on a dû dans notre refuge faire 300 kms pour aller rechercher un chien que les "adoptants" avaient largué chez un vétérinaire,car ils n'en voulaient plus mais refusaient de le ramener chez nous.Et comme il était encore à notre nom,on a dû se débrouiller pour faire la route.Donc ,si cela est le choix de la SPA,nous sommes là pour aider et non pour critiquer les personnes ;Donc ,pas tant de virulence SVP;Je lance le SOS mais n'est pas pouvoir de décider.

----------


## CLMA

Je suis bien d'accord que vous êtes là pour aider mais il faut savoir bien faire les choses. Car nous aussi on veux aider et avec des mauvaises indications on ne peut pas faire grand chose. Je peux comprendre cet avis, c'est leur décision. Mais en fait, le pire n'est pas tellement qui refuse, mais que vous, qui disant vouloir aider, vous vous trompiez sur cette indication qui est pour moi une importante précision. La preuve, une personne se propose et ce n'est pas possible, s'il se fait euthanasier qu'est ce que je répond à cette personne ?

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

C'est extrèmement frustrant, angoissant de voir tous les efforts déployés pour sauver ces pauvres loulous,
et de n'avoir pas de nouvelles. On ne sait même pas s'ils sont toujours vivants.
Brutus est il toujours en vie??????

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Cette personne m'a téléphoné il y a quelques jours et je lui avais dit de voir avec le refuge directement;donc je pense que nous parlons de la même dame.Elle m'avait même appelée chez moi à 3 heures dans la nuit!'sachant que la ligne de l'Arche est ma ligne personnelle et que j'ai une vie de famille)J 'ai eu aussi un mail .Donc ,je pense qu'elle n'a pas besoin d'intermédiaire,Quant au co-voiturage ,je l'ai mis car c'était sous certaines réserves que je ne pouvais donner par écrit.Tout est à voir avec le refuge lui même.
CLMA :de quelle association êtes vous SVP,?merci

----------


## CLMA

C'était votre numéro ? Désolée mais je ne savais pas. Mais pourquoi n'avez vous pas indiqué celui du refuge ? Je ne fais pas partie d'une association...

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Je mets mon numéro dans l'annonce,puisque je mets mon adresse mail 03 27 62 03 38 
j'ai mis le numéro du refuge à contacter dans le second message:03 23 98 64 26 

Je connais les personnes de cette SPA et je peux vous dire que ce n'est pas sans douleur qu'ils sont obligés de choisir cette solution;et ont donc lancé ce SOS;N'oublions pas que certains ont 4 ans de box!!!Et pas un regard!
Ils auraient pu endormir sans en parler
Et les réactions reçues les bloqueront peut être pour un autre SOS
Il faut savoir que ces personnes portent tout sur leur dos,physiquement et moralement,que les bénévoles ne se bousculent pas du tout ,ni pour les sorties des animaux,ni pour être FA,ni pour autre chose du reste,Et qu'ils ont obligation de rentrer tous les animaux trouvés.On ne peut les entasser dans les box!Ils ne sont pas vraiment libres de faire ce qu'ils veulent!!
Je fais partie de l'association de l'Arche du Val de SambrePas de structure d'accueil ,juste quelques FA.Mais nous ne dépendons de personne.Donc,quand nous n'avons pas de place,nous ne prenons plus d'animaux;Que deviennent ils???J 'ai depuis 15 jours refusé 7 chatons et deux adultes ainsi que 2 chiens;Nous n'euthanasions pas et donc certains animaux sont là aussi depuis plusieurs années et ils prennent les places (si peu nombreuses)à vie .Pas d'adoption,pas d'accueil.;Que deviennent ces animaux refusés?SPA?Jetés dans la nature???On ne le sait pas et on préfère ne pas savoir et je ne pense pas que d'autres bénévoles de petites associations diront le contraire;Et lancer des SOS,,??Il pleut des chatons ,des SOS,et les gens n'ont pas le temps d'attendre:il faut prendre maintenant!!!
Nous avons sauvé un chat de l'euthanasie il y a deux ans (bassin fracturé),il est remis mais il est dans ma chatterie depuis tout ce temps...Il est oublié puisqu'il est sauvé!!!Est ce cela que je voulais pour lui??Est ce une vie??Deux de nos chiens (faute de place )sont en pension,donc en box et attendent;;;combien de temps encore?
Voilà tout ce que je peux dire et grande est ma tristesse;......................

----------


## Mosca

Y a-t-il moyen de mettre les photos (et si possible indications) de tous les chiens svp ?

Et est-il possible de les changer d'asso pour se rapprocher géographiquement des FA ou adoptants qui se proposent ?

Merci

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Je n'ai pas d'autre photo(et je ne suis pas à côté de cette SPA)et pour les changements d'association,il faut contacter la SPA pour savoir si c'est possible,ou sous quelles conditions;
merci

----------


## chrisab80

C'est donc à vous que laissé le numéro de téléphone d'Adeline du refuge de Filémon. Est-ce qu'on sait si quelqu'un l'a contacté et si ils ont bien son n° ?

----------


## Young

Message recu de l'association amis de Lewis :
"Bonjour,

voici le message que j(ai reçu de notre adhérente, responsable de SPA :


"J'appelle la dame ce matin. J'au eu hier soir l'enquêteur de 30 millions d'amis, la saisie est reportée. Donc je vais voir si des chiens peuvent être sauvés."


Voilà, j'espère que cela va marcher....
"

----------


## Mosca

Du coup, certains chiens ont-ils réellement été piqués ou est-ce seulement une rumeur ??  :Frown: 
Merci.

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

De quelle saisie parlez vous???Young???
Les numéros de téléphone ont été communiqués dès que reçus.

----------


## Young

J'ai aussi posè la question et voici la réponse :

"Je n'en sais pas plus...
Peut-être voulait elle parler de la "saisie" de ces 5 chiens, dans le sens eutha...
En tous les cas, cela a l'air d'être reporté, donc plus de temps pour les sauver !!!"

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Je ne comprends pas bien:que vient faire un enquêteur dans ce SOS ,,??

----------


## ninon

La situation est assez confuse et on ne s'y retrouve pas vraiment .qlq un est il en mesure de nous éclairer ?

----------


## CLMA

Je vous remercie arechedevaldesambre de m'avoir répondu c'est un peu plus clair comme ça. Je vais rajouter le numéro du refuge en espérant que des personnes proches de celui-ci accepterons d'aider ces chiens en détresse. Mais n'avez vous pas eu de nouvelles depuis ? Des personnes m'en demandent, faut-il que je leur indique directement le numéro du refuge ? Et à vrai dire je n'ai pas non plus compris l'évocation d'un enquêteur... Ah et si ça vous intéresse je peux faire un post pour le chat de 2 ans que vous avez sauvé de l'euthanasie - n'hésitez pas à me contacter en privé

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Je pense qu'on peut clôturer le post malheureusement:reçu:

." LES EUTHANANSIES DES 9 CHIENS QUI ETAIENT A LA SPA DEPUIS 4 ET 2 ANS ONT ETE FAITES"

merci de ne pas juger ni les personnes ,ni la SPA 
D 'autres misères attendent partout et autant se recentrer sur ceux -là

----------


## Vegane7

C'est d*gu****e

----------


## esiocnarf

on devrait peut être se concentrer un peu plus sur les nôtres??? .... ils sont des centaines aussi en France à subir ce triste sort... 

quelle tristesse!!!  ::  c'est insupportable

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

merci de ne pas juger ni les personnes ,ni la SPA

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Oui,des centaines meurent par jour dans l'indifférence générale et sans qu'on le sache.Quelles SPA ne pratiquent aucune euthanasie?Dès qu'il y a un contrat fourrière c'est impossible.
Là,je suis peut être un peu lâche mais je suis contente de ne faire partie que d'une toute petite association sans structure,sans obligation,ne dépendant de personne:nous sommes "libres" ,oui mais que deviennent ceux que je refuse??Encore 3 chatons tout à l'heure;;;;Mais aucune euthanasie chez nous.Les accueillis occupent les places jusqu'à adoption ,même si cela dure des années(mais notre capacité d'accueil en est d'autant réduite)

----------


## tatmikina

En dehors d'un problème de juger une mesure qui a été prise, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi poster si peu d'heures avant, avec si peu d'informations pour relayer l'urgence? Nous n'avions quasiment rien sur les chiens. Quatre ans qu'ils étaient là, ne serait-ce pas possible d'anticiper pour les prochains? Afin de leur faire à chacun un post individuel comme il se doit, avec toutes les informations nécessaires, puisque la Spa était ok pour diffuser! Les posts d'euthanasie ne peuvent être efficaces avec une info opaque et un suivi en pointillés. Vous qui connaissez les chiens, pourquoi ne pas leur faire un vrai post à ceux qui sont en sursis?

----------


## Daysie433

::   que ces petits coeurs reposent en paix à présent  ::

----------


## soniad2

Je trouve ça quand même inadmissible qu'on euthanasie 9 chiens, tout ça parce qu'ils sont là depuis 2 à 4 ans... Il aurait fallu s'inquiéter avant, faire des posts... Certains étaient très jeunes, ils pouvaient trouver une famille et méritaient de vivre. J'ai bien conscience que les refuges sont pleins mais c'est horrible d'en arriver là...

----------


## KATH38

voilà,c'est toute bouleversée que j'ai mis l'information de Archeduvaldesambre sur les trois sites FB sur lesquels j'avais diffusé ce post:
"sauvetages et partages","diffusions urgentes animaux","euthanasies imminentes"
Suis tres  ::   ::  .......

----------


## soniad2

> Bonsoir à tous nos amis, suite à un manque de place c'est avec beaucoup de tristesse que j'ai appris que nous étions dans l'obligation de nous séparer de certains de nos loulous (7) la semaine prochaine. Je fais donc appel à vous afin que nous puissions en sauver le plus possible. Ils sont tous adorables et ne mérite pas leur sort. Partager un maximum SVP. D'avance merci.
> Tel: o3 23 98 64 26


S'ils devaient être euthanasiés la semaine prochaine, pourquoi cela a déjà été fait ? J'imagine les pauvres chiens, qui devaient être tout contents de sortir de leur box, croyant à une promenade, tout ça pour recevoir une piqûre fatale... Quelle horreur mon Dieu !  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Il y a les chiens qui se font euthanasiés rapidement, ceux qui croupissent en cage pendant 10 ans et.....ceux qui croupissent en cage pendant 4 ans pour finir euthanasiés...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Chinooka



----------


## CLMA

Je viens de l'annoncer sur ma page. J'ai voulu faire un p'tit tour sur leur page pour voir les chiens à l'adoption mais je ne comprends pas, j'ai reconnu certains d'entre eux dont BRUTUS dans cet album : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8072380&type=3

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Tatmikina,si vous lisez ce que j'ai écrit:je ne connais pas les chiens et je suis dans le Nord,pas dans l'Aines:j'ai juste vu l'information et j'ai demandé si je pouvais diffuser avant de le faire.
Soniad2 Pourquoi quelques jours après?Parce que je ne suis pas allée voir sur internet les pages facebook la semaine dernière:un de mes enfants étant parti avec les pompiers en urgence et hospitalisé plusieurs jours.De ce fait deux enfants de 6 et 1 an à m'occuper.En plus des animaux ,et de ma vie de famille,les journées étaient trop courtes et j'ai juste géré ce qui concernait notre refuge(indépendant de la SPA)Quand je l'ai vu ,il restait deux jours,j'ai fait un copié -collé des infos ;je voulais tenter quelque chose.Je n'ai aucun pouvoir de décision:je ne fais pas partie de la SPA.mais je connais des bénévoles qui font ce qu'elles peuvent.sachant que le refuge peut héberger une centaine de chiens et qu'ils sont à plus de 140 où les mettre???
Mais vu toutes les remarques,la prochaine fois,je ne risquerai même plus un SOS dans ce genre.
Pour info,nous avons sorti (après un appel de cette SPA)une chienne qui a eu 5 bébés en fourrière;car la SPA ne pouvait les garder (trop de maladies ,pas de place pour isoler vraiment);un bénévole de l'association a été les chercher et les a en FA chez lui.Ils ont maintenant presque un mois,enfin pour ceux qui ont survécu car la maman a fait une gastro:Tous les petits sont allés l'un après l'autre en urgence chez le vétérinaire problèmes respiratoires.malgré les soins ,3 décès:les derniers viennent de sortir et on prie pour eux.Leur post est sur rescue  mais n'intéresse personne.Pourtant ,ce sont aussi des sauvetages.Et financièrement,nous en avons pour plusieurs centaines d'euros et malgré un appel:rien......Cela est passé totalement inaperçu.Et pourtant ce sont 6 vies qui étaient en jeu!!!Cette SPA aurait pu les euthanasier à la naissance sans chercher à les sauver et bien non,elle a essayé...Alors ,les critiques!!!

----------


## Young

RIP aux 9 chiens.

----------


## chrisab80

Reposez en paix, je suis tellement triste de cette fin... Je suis certaine qu'il y avait une solution pour quelques uns d'entre vous à Filémon. Archeduvaldesambre vous avez fait ce que vous pouviez...

----------


## breton67

oh bon dieu que tout cela est triste 
savoir que ce petits sont morts n avoir rien pu faire pour les sauver cela me laisse un gout amer 
Arche val de Sambre je ne vous demande qu une chose ne laissez pas tomber ,que ces morts servent au moins a en sauver d autres 
petits loulous aux tristes regards pardon de n avoir pu aider

----------


## cassie60

Pourquoi critiquer la personne qui a alerté 
pourquoi téléphoner aux spa pour les injurier au téléphone vous mettez les chiens en danger
chacun maintenant est libre de sauver en France ou ailleurs c'est une vie de sauver
je suis furieuse contre les abandonneurs, les éleveurs véreux les animaleries les maltraitances  les vétérinaires a la seringue facile 
les refuges les FA ne peuvent pas pousser les murs, pour tous ces imbéciles qui n ont aucun respect pour la gent animal
aujourdhui je suis triste pour les pauvres  que nous navons pas pu aider

----------


## tinavani

:: Reposez en paix les petits coeurs...... ::

----------


## KATH38

Arche de val sambre : quels sont les liens des petits dont vous parlez dans la fin de votre message ,pouvez vous les mettre ici,merci ?

----------


## CLMA

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a peu de personnes qui ont lu mon précédent message, j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi on les voit dans un album pour chien à adopter s'ils sont vraiment décédés ! Je vous remet le lien de cet album, vous allez vite les reconnaitre : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8072380&type=3

----------


## samy17

> Tatmikina,si vous lisez ce que j'ai écrit:je ne connais pas les chiens et je suis dans le Nord,pas dans l'Aines:j'ai juste vu l'information et j'ai demandé si je pouvais diffuser avant de le faire.
> Soniad2 Pourquoi quelques jours après?Parce que je ne suis pas allée voir sur internet les pages facebook la semaine dernière:un de mes enfants étant parti avec les pompiers en urgence et hospitalisé plusieurs jours.De ce fait deux enfants de 6 et 1 an à m'occuper.En plus des animaux ,et de ma vie de famille,les journées étaient trop courtes et j'ai juste géré ce qui concernait notre refuge(indépendant de la SPA)Quand je l'ai vu ,il restait deux jours,j'ai fait un copié -collé des infos ;je voulais tenter quelque chose.Je n'ai aucun pouvoir de décision:je ne fais pas partie de la SPA.mais je connais des bénévoles qui font ce qu'elles peuvent.sachant que le refuge peut héberger une centaine de chiens et qu'ils sont à plus de 140 où les mettre???
> Mais vu toutes les remarques,la prochaine fois,je ne risquerai même plus un SOS dans ce genre.
> Pour info,nous avons sorti (après un appel de cette SPA)une chienne qui a eu 5 bébés en fourrière;car la SPA ne pouvait les garder (trop de maladies ,pas de place pour isoler vraiment);un bénévole de l'association a été les chercher et les a en FA chez lui.Ils ont maintenant presque un mois,enfin pour ceux qui ont survécu car la maman a fait une gastro:Tous les petits sont allés l'un après l'autre en urgence chez le vétérinaire problèmes respiratoires.malgré les soins ,3 décès:les derniers viennent de sortir et on prie pour eux.Leur post est sur rescue  mais n'intéresse personne.Pourtant ,ce sont aussi des sauvetages.Et financièrement,nous en avons pour plusieurs centaines d'euros et malgré un appel:rien......Cela est passé totalement inaperçu.Et pourtant ce sont 6 vies qui étaient en jeu!!!Cette SPA aurait pu les euthanasier à la naissance sans chercher à les sauver et bien non,elle a essayé...Alors ,les critiques!!!


arche du val.. ne culpabilisez pas.. on fait tous ce que l on peut avec nos moyens, certains proposent de faire un post pour chaque chien de refuge.. c est impossible!!! il y en a tellement!! comment prevoir ce genres de choses? je ne trouve pas tres lucide de critiquer qui que ce soit, des gens qui tentent d aider au quotidien tant de chiens en urgence.. on en est tous la! 
impossible de faire tout ce qu il faudrait, comme il le faudrait, tout le temps!!! nous ne sommes que des hommes, avec leurs soucis et leurs petites capacités à tenter de defendre une cause qui devient de plus en plus ingèrable... , les animaux abandonnés, à  l adoption et en danger sont legions,personne ne peut rien contre ça! l essentiel etant que chacun fasse ce qu il peut quand il le peut.. je trouve un peu triste de vous critiquer.. à ma connaissance vous n etes pas voyante et personne ne l est!! et une fois encore, bien que ce monde ressemble plus a un "bourbier amoral "qu'a une planete d etres civilisés, de mon coté je suis plus encline à vous remercier qu'a vous jeter la pierre.. je suis aussi scandalisée de voir à quelle point la mort des chiens et des chats se banalise partout (et de toutes les manieres que ce soit) mais c est un fait de société, et a moins de passer 24 heure sur 24 à creer des posts pour tous les chiens depuis trop longtemps en box, ceux de tous les refuges et de toutes les assos.. je ne vois pas comment resoudre un probleme aussi insoluble que celui de l euthanasie.mais voila!! C est impossible!!!!
 comme j ai lu plus haut, les murs des refuges ne se repoussent pas malheureusement, et si je suis la premiere à regretter que la mort de nos plus fideles compagnons devienne une sorte de "routine", je suis assez realiste pour me dire que de tous les gens qui les aident regulierement, ont au moins ce fond la: celui de vouloir tous les sauver!!! alors inutile de se jeter la pierre, lâ ou personne ne peut rien faire.. il faut juste s entraider.. juste ca.. le reste est tellement evident..

----------


## Oxo

Reposez en paix les loulous et louloutes  ::  ::

----------


## CLMA

Si on ne me répond pas d'ici demain ça va m'énerver alors que je culpabilise déjà ! Pourtant, j'essaye de comprendre quelque chose qui me semble être un point important, mais rien !

----------


## soniad2

archeduval, vous n'y êtes pour rien, au contraire, vous avez fait ce que vous avez pu. Cela aurait pu sauver une ou deux vies, mais malheureusement ça n'a pas été le cas. Je suis tellement triste de lire toute cette misère animale dans le monde, on se sent impuissant... Chez moi, c'est déjà l'enfer car mes 2 chiens ne s'entendent pas et se battent tous les jours... alors en prendre un 3e... Mais j'aimerais tellement tous les sauver pour qu'ils connaissent le bonheur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a peu de personnes qui ont lu mon précédent message, j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi on les voit dans un album pour chien à adopter s'ils sont vraiment décédés ! Je vous remet le lien de cet album, vous allez vite les reconnaitre : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...8072380&type=3


Peut-être qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps de mettre leur album à jour...

----------


## SOS SAUVETAGES

je suis depuis le début cette urgence et  j ai partagé les post de CLMA sur ma page ainsi que sur divers groupe d urgence  , je me permet de dire un petit mots au sujet de ce post d urgence qui a certes était fait avec peu de jours pour trouvé des solutions mais ce qui compte et que   archeduval ai lancé cette appelle d urgence   et a fait tous ce qui était en sont pouvoir et que la SPA  ai accepté que il soit diffusé car eux aussi souhaitais les sauvez .
Ce que  par contre je trouve inamissible sont les coup de téléphone  que on reçue la SPA  cela nous le savons tous et loin d aidez les loulous bien au contraire il serais peu être bon a l avenir de ne pas communiqué les numéro des SPA ou des refuges sur les post de fb et ne les donnés que en mp ( c est ce que nous fessons parfois  sur demande de spa ou de fourrière qui ne souhaite pas recevoir des appelles de malade , lorsque il nous demande de diffusé une urgence ) 
reposez en paix doux petit ange et pardon de n avoir pas pu vous sauvez j ai une énorme pensé pour tous les bénévoles  de cette SPA qui on partager la vie des ces loulous et pour certain pendant des années et qui les on accompagné jusque a la fin  je me joins a leur peine de n avoir pas pu les sauvez  ::  ::

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

CLMA:je vois sur la page des chiens:mise à jour,il y a deux semaines:donc ,je pense que les photos vont seulement être enlevées dans les jours à venir;
Khat38,je ne suis pas douée et ne sais pas mettre les liens:leur histoire est dans la rubrique "parrainage"
voici le copié collé :

14/05/2013, 23h33#1
archeduvaldesambre 

Je scrute le forumFonctionAssociationLocalisationNordMessages1 769Date d'inscriptionnovembre 2008

*Maman york et ses 5 bébés de quelques jours(59)*

Cette jolie et gentille petite chienne a été jetée gestante dans la nature.Elle a donné naissance en fourrière à 5 bébés le 1 mai.Un SOS de la fourrière qui ne pouvait les garder(même en isolation,les bébés ne résistent pas) et le sentiment qu'on ne pouvait malgré le manque de place les laisser à ce triste sort a fait que notre FA chiens,chiots (et qui a déjà 5 chiots de 2 mois arrivés et un de 6 mois )l'a accueillie le vendredi 3 mai.:tout allait bien.Malheureusement ,la chienne s'est mise à refuser toute nourriture et bien sûr le dimanche!!!On ne pouvait la laisser comme cela,donc vétérinaire.Il s'est avéré que c'était une gastro.Le mardi,la situation ne s'améliorant pas ,elle a été mise sous perfusion 24h .Depuis,tout a l'air de rentrer dans l'ordre.La première facture de l'ordre de 132,33 euros est arrivée;Elle sera mise en ligne.
Toute aide pour cette petite famille est la bienvenue;Car nous avons aussi d'autres urgences et les fonds sont bas.Je sais aussi qu'il n'y a pas que nous.
Merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire cette triste histoire.Comment la nature humaine peut elle être si cruelle!!!et abandonner une chienne prête à accoucher!!!

Soniad2,je sais que ce n'est pas toujours facile de gérer nos 4 pattes:moi,j'ai 4 grands chiens,tous des sauvés,dont une de la SPA d'Hirson ,qui attendait depuis 18 mois dans son box et il est vrai que je dois parfois les séparer:l'entente est assez bonne mais il y a quand même des coups de gueule et ils sont mis deux par deux quand je suis absente(les deux "vieux" de 12 et 13 ans d'un côté et les deux "jeunes de 1 et 5 ans de l'autre"Et de plus,ayant parmi eux un chien qui n'aime pas les chats et m'en a tué un ,je dois gérer et séparer des 12 chats qui sont à la maison (terrain coupé en deux,maison coupée en deux)et les chats de l'Arche à adopter ont un chalet avec extérieur et attendent leur foyer (10 en ce moment)
Plus d'autres animaux à plumes et écailles:donc ,je ne peux plus ni dans l'espace,ni dans le temps,ni physiquement (heureusement que j'ai un mari formidable qui aide beaucoup!!)

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Et merci SOS sauvetages de comprendre et de partager la peine des bénévoles qui ont connu ces chiens pendant de longues années et qui souffrent de ces situations;

----------


## soniad2

archeduval, je vois que ça n'est pas simple pour vous et vos loulous avec votre maison coupée en deux ! Moi, mon mari n'est pas très compréhensif, vous avez bcp de chance...
RIP petits loulous, vous ne méritiez pas ça... La vie est si cruelle  ::

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

> Brutus, croisé Berger né en oct 2008, est arrivé dans son box en aout 2009 !!! et oui, il avait 10 mois. il est donc là depuis bientôt 4 ans, il n'a malheureusement jamais accroché le regard d'un adoptant, un vrai régal de douceur et d'amour, rien à dire sur ce magnifique loulou qui mérite de vivre autre chose que ca !


Décidément, je ne comprendrais jamais pourquoi l'on n'a accorde pas un *petit* délai alors que des solutions se mettaient en place
pour sauver certains loulous. :: 
 ::  Brutus ::

----------


## France34

Le premier responsable de ce malheur, c'est la DSV qui a obligé la SPA à euthanasier quelques chiens en trop  ::   . Celà ne devrait pas se faire : du moment que les chiens sont bien soignés et bien abrités,cela devrait peu importer s'ils sont 4 au lieu de 3 dans un box  ::    !    D'autre part , avec tous les refuges qui ont été proposés et qui ,apparemment, n'ont pas été contactés par la SPA, c'est elle qui est aussi fautive  :: !  Enfin c'est lamentable qu'une personne demande à corps et à cris d'adopter BRUTUS et que celui ait été euthanasié ! C'est un dialogue de sourds ou même de fous !!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## caro.

en même temps, quand un refuge/SPA en arrive à cette solution, ce n'est pas à cause de 4 chiens dans un box au lieu de 3. mais 5 ou 6 (voire plus) au lieu de 3. Et à un moment, on ne peut plus pousser les murs. qu'aurait-il fallu faire ? attendre des solution, mais quand il n'y a plus de place, comment fait-on ? on entasse les chiens ? mettre 6 chiens dans un box au risque d'en retrouver 1 ou 2 mort(s) le lendemain ? nous sommes en grave surpopulation animale, et tant que la stérilisation ne sera pas obligatoire pour les particuliers (et même quand on voit certain(e)s SPA/refuges/assos qui ne stérilisent pas...) on en arrivera toujours à cette finalité.   et je crois que beaucoup ici ne se rendent pas compte de la réalité des choses. Si vous avez 10 chiens à rentrer sur le refuge dans la journée, et que vous avez que 4 places de libres, comment faites vous ???? et bien parfois, les responsables sont amenés à prendre des décisions qui ne font plaisir à personne mais un chien qui est là depuis 4 ans et dont personne ne veut, et un nouveau qui vient tenter sa chance, il faut faire un choix.       quand à dire que la SPA est fautive de ne pas avoir contacté les assos, est-elle seulement au courant qu'il y avait un post ici ?

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Les chiens trop nombreux se battent parfois pas assez de place et cela finit par des morts.Ils ne se connaissent pas;Et on voit bien déjà chez nous que ce n'est pas facile de les faire co -habiter même sur un grand espace ,alors dans un box!!Ce n'est pas humain de les entasser dans de telles conditions de vie.Accepteriez vous une telle situation chez des particuliers?Un petit chenil,5 chiens l'un sur l'autre ,même avec un abri et de la nourriture :comment réagiriez vous??
Quand j'ai pris connaissance du SOS et que je l'ai transmis ,il restait une journée avant la date fatidique.........

----------


## soniad2

C'est sûr que les refuges sont tous pleins à craquer... Je trouve juste dommage que ce refuge n'a pas pris les devants en essayant de mettre les loulous en danger en avant sur internet. Sur leur site, on ne voit rien non plus... Il y avait peut-être moyen de leur trouver une solution et je ne suis pas sûre que tout ait été tenté. Surtout qu'apparemment c'était des chiens très doux donc plus facile à placer que quand ils n'aiment pas leurs congénères... Mais bon, c'est la vie, maintenant on ne peut plus revenir en arrière...

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

aRCHEVALDESANDRE a mis
"Quand j'ai pris connaissance du SOS et que je l'ai transmis ,il restait une journée avant la date fatidique........."

N'y -a- t il pas eu erreur de post ::  ??car
Archevaldesambre, tu as mis ton sos le* 26.5*
le 29.5 annonce de l'eutha de 3 chiens :: 
le 31.5.annonce de l'eutha des autres 6 :: 

Caro, j'avais fait la demande pour savoir si la SPA était au courant et pas eu de réponse.

On l'a vu sur rescue" les sos urgentissimes "qui permettent de sauver quelques chiens, ont souvent à leur tête une personne qui crée un post et une autre (ou la même personne) qui fait le lien soit avec une bénévole du refuge, soit avec la direction. Et qui relaie plusieurs fois par jour afin que les gens intéressés puissent avoir le plus *vite* possible une réponse et faire le nécessaire, chaque *heure*
compte. Rien n'est plus désespérant, angoissant, que de voir les heures défiler sans savoir si la solution proposée sera retenue. La SPA ne pouvant passer sa journée à répondre à tous les appels venant de toutes parts, le rôle de cette relayeuse s'avère essentiel.
C'est épuisant pour ces personnes admirables qui prennent en charge de tels sauvetages, car scotchées à leurs pc et portables, leurs vies est souvent mises entre parenthèses pendant ces quelques jours. Ce n'est pas à la portée de tout le monde, et en tout cas certainement pas à la mienne.

Merçi à France34 et à Caro pour leurs explications. 
Merci à toutes celles qui ont passé beaucoup de temps (CLMA entre autres) pour sauver la vie de ::  Brutus  :: et des autres loulous.

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Deborah:voilà ce que j'ai mis et les dates:

27/05/2013, 06h20#12
archeduvaldesambre 

Je scrute le forumFonctionAssociationLocalisationNordMessages1 776Date d'inscriptionnovembre 2008

Diffusion autorisée:et prise de contact si vous le pouvez avec d'autres refuges.Je lance le SOS mais je ne suis pas sur place.
pas de délai possible:trop d'entrées et nombre dans les box déjà largement dépassé:urgence ....
Pour tout renseignement,contactez le refuge au o3 23 98 64 26

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bannière d'urgence si vous le pouvez ,merci pour ce refuge de l'Aines
dernier délai demain

le 26 05 était un dimanche,les euthanasies étaient pour le mardi;le SOS a été dans les urgences 48h puis s'est retrouvé dans les annonces après cette date

Pour l'annonce de srois premiers,j'avais  téléphoné au refuge le mardi après midi
Pour les autres,je l'ai vu sur la page facebook et ai donc communiqué
J 'ai essayé de suivre au mieux mais avec l'hospitalisation d'un de mes enfants et les deux petits de 6 et 1 an à m'occuper ,j'ai eu beaucoup moins de temps

J 'ai sincèrement fait ce que j'ai pu mais comme dit précédemment,vu les critiques,même si je vois un SOS,je ne diffuserai plus ici;

----------


## France34

Avec l'hospitalisation d'un enfant, je comprend que vous ayiez eu moins de temps, mais ce  que je ne comprend pas c'est que quelqu'un voulait expressément adopter BRUTUS et que celui-ci ait été quand même euthanasié !    ::  ::

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Je ne connais pas la personne qui voulait adopter mais elle a téléphoné chez moi à 3h dans la nuit!!!La SPA avait ses coordonnées et était seule juge .Comme;je l''ai dit xxx fois,j'ai transmis le SOS avec les coordonnées du refuge qui était seul habilité à répondre.Il faudrait lire même si elles sont nombreuses toutes les pages;Je ne connais pas les chiens,je suis dans le Nord,je n'ai aucun pouvoir de décision!!!Et c'est le dernier SOS que je transmets pour de telles situations!

----------


## soniad2

De toute façon, dans cette histoire, ça ne sert à rien de s'en prendre à archeduvaldesambre car elle n'y est pour rien, au contraire, elle a essayé d'aider les loulous... Ne baissez pas les bras, il faut continuer à se battre pour eux... C'est la SPA qui est fautive, surtout si quelqu'un était intéressé par Brutus...

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Pour moi,la discussion (si vraiment discussion ,il y a eu)est close.J'ai fait ce que j'ai pu,la SPA a fait ce qu'elle a pu,chacun en son âme et conscience.Que les personnes qui critiquent fasse d'abord un bilan de leurs actions (autres que celles faites vissées à une chaise d'ordinateur et qui même si aident ,ne sont pas la vraie vie):je pense et j'espère qu'elles ont déjà des animaux qu'elles assument;Et que font elles,en plus (car beaucoup de personnes ont des animaux et cela ne s'appelle pas faire de la PA):accueil?Partie d'une association (donc avec tout ce qui s'y rapporte:téléphones,actions pour faire rentrer de l'argent ,de la nourriture,allers et retours chez le vétérinaires,enquêtes,diffusions,démarches auprès des mairies,brocantes,magasins et organisations de ces manifestations,dépannages,;;;internet ,bien sûr!!!!!diffusions;;;Ont elles de la famille?et donc "un peu de temps à leur consacrer?Travail?Que chacun fasse son bilan et alors tourne peut être 7 fois sa langue dans la bouche avant de parler.Je ne vise personne mais que celles qui le ressentent pour elles réfléchissent sérieusement.
Bonne journée à toutes et merci à celles qui me comprennent.

----------


## sylviee

J'avais diffusé pour eux sur d'autres sites et je suis triste. Mais je suis d'accord il ne faut s'en prendre à personne sauf à ceux qui les ont abandonnés....
 ::

----------


## samy17

pas de probleme archeduvaldesambre..vous avez raison... la critique est facile.. :: .. 
bonne journee a vous et merci pour ce que vous faites pour les loulous.. vraiment!!..

----------


## Mosca

Effectivement, les SPA ça devient de plus en plus n'importe quoi...
Mais c'est surtout la faute du gouvernement et des lois mal étudiées qu'il met en place.
Plutôt que d'aller faire le ménage dans les refuges surchargés qui font leur possible, ils devraient aller le faire à la douane, dans les élevages et dans les magasins d'animaux ! Et durcir les lois pour les particuliers : un animal n'est pas un objet !
Un statut légal donnant ne serait-ce que les droits basiques aux animaux ça serait déjà pas mal...

Ceci dit, si la Spa avait réagi plus tôt en lançant un appel au secours, ces chiens auraient sûrement pu être sauvés, ne serait-ce qu'en les déplaçant dans d'autres refuges (il n'y a pas assez de communication entre eux).
Et on sait bien que plus on est pris par le temps, plus les gens se mobilisent et se décident à agir : ces chiens seraient certainement partis comme des petits pains. Mais en 2 jours c'est pas possible, archeduvaldesambre a malheureusement été prévenue trop tard, mais au moins elle a prévenu...  :Frown:

----------


## cassie60

Archeduvaldesambre surtout continue à diffuser pour les loulous Le forum rescue aide bien même si pour ces loulous nous avons pu les sauver j en suis bien triste et pense effectivement aux bénévoles , d' autres seront sauver par des gens comme vous par vos alertes laisse les critiques de coté ::

----------


## France34

Entièrement d'accord avec MOSCA !!! ::

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## Wilo

> Effectivement, les SPA ça devient de plus en plus n'importe quoi...
> Mais c'est surtout la faute du gouvernement et des lois mal étudiées qu'il met en place.
> Plutôt que d'aller faire le ménage dans les refuges surchargés qui font leur possible, ils devraient aller le faire à la douane, dans les élevages et dans les magasins d'animaux ! Et durcir les lois pour les particuliers : un animal n'est pas un objet !
> Un statut légal donnant ne serait-ce que les droits basiques aux animaux ça serait déjà pas mal...
> 
> Ceci dit, si la Spa avait réagi plus tôt en lançant un appel au secours, ces chiens auraient sûrement pu être sauvés, ne serait-ce qu'en les déplaçant dans d'autres refuges (il n'y a pas assez de communication entre eux).
> Et on sait bien que plus on est pris par le temps, plus les gens se mobilisent et se décident à agir : ces chiens seraient certainement partis comme des petits pains. Mais en 2 jours c'est pas possible, archeduvaldesambre a malheureusement été prévenue trop tard, mais au moins elle a prévenu...


Entièrement d'accord avec tout le commentaire. Si les SPA étaient plus solidaires entre elles, elles feraient les échanges de chiens pour leur donner plus de chance d'être adopté. Certains refuges le font et je parle en connaissance de cause, un refuge avait fait ça pour deux loulous, un male et une femelle croisés berger de grande taille avec plusieurs années de box derrière eux. Grâce à cet échange ils ont été adoptés tous les deux et j'ai vu les photos dans leur famille respective. Ce même refuge affichait complet quand ils ne pouvaient plus prendre de chiens mais n'euthanasiait pas ses "anciens". Tous ont droit à une chance, même s'ils passent plusieurs années en box. Mon croisé x st bernard a passé 8 ans en box et il a vécu 3 ans 1/2 chez moi pour son plus grand bonheur et le mien. 
Quelle tristesse pour ces loulous  ::

----------


## CLMA

> Peut-être qu'ils n'ont pas eu le temps de mettre leur album à jour...


Par curiosité j'ai voulu retourner voir leur album où l'on peut voir ces chiens dont BRUTUS _qu'une dame voulait adopter_(https://www.facebook.com/spa.hirsont...8072380&type=3) Et à la suite de la réponse qu'on m'a donné j'ai bien regardé, leur dernière mise à jour date du samedi, soit le lendemain de 31 mai...ça ne vous étonne pas ?

----------


## CLMA

Je rajoute que la personne s'est connectée il y a environ une heure. Si les chiens sont euthanasiés, en toute logique elle aurait supprimé les photos de cette album. Je m'excuse pour tout ce blabla mais je voudrai comprendre...Puis s'ils ont vraiment été euthanasiés, qu'est-ce que je répond à la dame qui voulait adopter BRUTUS ...?  ::

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Pour plus de renseignement,contacter la SPA ,je ne peux en dire plus.Merci.

Je viens d'aller voir :je ne vois pas Brutus????

----------


## CLMA

D'accord pas de problème. Si, je viens de vérifier il faut descendre dans l'album et on le voit dans les dernières photos. Sinon, avez vous vu les autres ?

----------


## D-elphine

> en même temps, quand un refuge/SPA en arrive à cette solution, ce n'est pas à cause de 4 chiens dans un box au lieu de 3. mais 5 ou 6 (voire plus) au lieu de 3. Et à un moment, on ne peut plus pousser les murs. qu'aurait-il fallu faire ? attendre des solution, mais quand il n'y a plus de place, comment fait-on ? on entasse les chiens ? mettre 6 chiens dans un box au risque d'en retrouver 1 ou 2 mort(s) le lendemain ? nous sommes en grave surpopulation animale, et tant que la stérilisation ne sera pas obligatoire pour les particuliers (et même quand on voit certain(e)s SPA/refuges/assos qui ne stérilisent pas...) on en arrivera toujours à cette finalité.   et je crois que beaucoup ici ne se rendent pas compte de la réalité des choses. Si vous avez 10 chiens à rentrer sur le refuge dans la journée, et que vous avez que 4 places de libres, comment faites vous ???? et bien parfois, les responsables sont amenés à prendre des décisions qui ne font plaisir à personne mais un chien qui est là depuis 4 ans et dont personne ne veut, et un nouveau qui vient tenter sa chance, il faut faire un choix.       quand à dire que la SPA est fautive de ne pas avoir contacté les assos, est-elle seulement au courant qu'il y avait un post ici ?


c'est clair, à en croire certains on pourrait se dire que c'est fait de gaité de coeur ! c'est dingue de lire ça quand on le vit, ça se voit qu'ils ne doivent pas connnaître en réel la situation, car les soigneurs s'attachent aux animaux faut arrêter de penser qu'on aime pas nos pensionnaires, je vois ça chez nous (pour le moment pas de ddsv) on a des boxes de 4 ou il y a minimum de 6/7 chiens majoritairement des mâles, on fait quoi on en met un 8ème ? et après on a des bagarres, des morts et oui pour le moment on arrive à jongler avec les qqs adoptions mais il vaut mieux mourrir endormi que tué par des congénères.,  certes, il vaut mieux ne pas mourrir tout court mais pour les chiens de ce post, c'est fait ils sont morts *MOBILISEZ VOUS pour ceux qui sont encore en vie et dispos à l' adoption, n' attendez pas le PROCHAIN ultimatum*, adoptez, un animal de plus c'est pas ingérable quand on en a qu'1 ou 2 mais c'est 2 de sauvés; l' adopté et celui qui va prendre sa place

----------


## soniad2

En tout cas, je leur ai envoyé un message il y a quelques jours pour savoir si Brutus était toujours à l'adoption et ils n'ont jamais répondu !
Certes, je comprends que certains s'indignent qu'on ne soit pas content de savoir que des chiens sont tués par manque de place mais je trouve que ce refuge ne suit pas trop ses animaux et ne fait rien pour mettre des chances de leur côté...

----------


## D-elphine

> En tout cas, je leur ai envoyé un message il y a quelques jours pour savoir si Brutus était toujours à l'adoption et ils n'ont jamais répondu !
> Certes, je comprends que certains s'indignent qu'on ne soit pas content de savoir que des chiens sont tués par manque de place mais je trouve que ce refuge ne suit pas trop ses animaux et ne fait rien pour mettre des chances de leur côté...


tu connais bien ce refuge ?
as tu essayé de les appeler, c'est directe et tu as la réponse immédiatement, je trouve que téléphoner est tjs la meilleure façon de prendre un renseignement.

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

De telles polémiques n'aident personne et il faut prendre en compte que les soigneurs ont énormément de peine.Ils ne sont pas libres de faire ce qu'ils veulent ;il y a tant de chiens qui arrivent en fourrière en ce moment.Si vous voulez aider ,j'ai un appel pour un berger allemand de 9 ans :nous,pas de place.Sur ce post des adoptants potentiels:alors ,c'est le moment :il est identifié,vacciné et sympa d'après le propriétaire(cause:allergie enfant ,SVP pas de dérapage là dessus ou de commentaires:co-voiturage possible ) AGISSEZ!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non,je ne vois pas les autres mais je ne les connais pas ,et en photo....Oui,j'ai vu Brutus prenez contact avec eux ;Je n'en sais pas plus mais SVP sans commentaire désagréable.

----------


## teddy82

:: Tendre et doux repos petits anges.

----------


## ninon

> De telles polémiques n'aident personne et il faut prendre en compte que les soigneurs ont énormément de peine.Ils ne sont pas libres de faire ce qu'ils veulent ;il y a tant de chiens qui arrivent en fourrière en ce moment.Si vous voulez aider ,j'ai un appel pour un berger allemand de 9 ans :nous,pas de place.Sur ce post des adoptants potentiels:alors ,c'est le moment :il est identifié,vacciné et sympa d'après le propriétaire(cause:allergie enfant ,SVP pas de dérapage là dessus ou de commentaires:co-voiturage possible ) AGISSEZ!!!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


il a un post le BA dont tu parles ?
Si oui tu peux mettre le lien merci ?

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

Non,pas de post ici;

----------


## archeduvaldesambre

j'ai mis un post pour ce chien Voltaire dans les urgences;;;j'espère qu'il y aura autant de monde que sur ce SOS car il le mérite autant et risque autant;;;

----------


## Daysie433

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ns-59-a-90160/

----------

